# How to get a job offer



## ahmedmostafa (Oct 8, 2019)

Dears;
I have NZQA assessment as "A bachelor's degree at Level 7".
I have EOI with 110 points.
Can you please advise how I can get a job as a network security engineer?
Are there recruitment agencies which can help?
I'm searching for jobs in different sites including seek, indeed, linkedin, etc., but it's seems impossible for me to get a job this way. Any advise please?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

It is very difficult to land a job in NZ while overseas with no right to live and work here. The only chance is if there are NZ employers desperate for your skills and experience as they cannot find the skill/experience already in NZ.
There are a number of recruitment agencies who could help but in my experience they won't do much for you unless you are a sure bet. Agencies work on commission from the employers who sign them up to find them employees. The agencies concentrate on the candidates who are easy to employ - ones that don't take many hours of work to get them interviews and jobs - ones who already have the skills experience and right to live and work here.
I initially signed up with HAYS recruitment agency but quickly learned they weren't working for me as I expected so sacked them off and did it myself then got two job offers.
You just have to be patient. Apply for everything and anything you can do and don't be tied to just one location. The key is to get a job offer. Doesn't matter where in the country it is....you can change all that at a later stage when you are here working and have some experience behind you and are free from any work conditions on the visa.
What would help is if you visited in person and placed yourself in front of employers. Shows you are committed to migrating here and NZ employers like that.


----------



## isabellamor (Jan 23, 2020)

You should try to check job portals to see if they are hiring and then try to apply. If you will be able to impress them enough then you might get a job offer.


----------

